# I Will Follow Him  ...  Andre Rieu



## Michael. (Dec 2, 2013)

.


Most of us will have heard of Andre Rieu

Andre and his orchestra are famous for their huge live shows and massive touring schedule. 

Their world tours have taken them across the planet, but every year Rieu makes sure to play in his home town of Maastricht.   (He lives in a castle)

Rieu and his orchestra have performed throughout Europe, North and South America, and Japan. 
Winning a number of awards including two World Music Awards, their recordings have gone gold and platinum in many countries, 

One of the channels of the BSkyB group, Sky Arts 2 in the UK, was renamed as Sky Arts Rieu in his honour. 
Between 30 March and 14 April, 2013 Sky Arts Rieu broadcast Rieu concerts and documentaries 24 hours per day.

This is an amazing live performance directed by the master under the stars in Maastricht

I Will Follow Him

In a world troubled by conflict this man manages to put all that aside for a brief period of time.

It is indeed refreshing to watch how the audience interacts with the performance.

I hope you will enjoy the presentation

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=FcLF5wopyjo


.


----------



## Anne (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow -  very nice!!   Thanks for posting that, Michael.


----------

